# Roseline Sharks/Denison Barbs



## jrman83

I've read quite a bit about these fish but do not usually care too much about what it says on the internet about fish. People with experience is where it matters and I know a few on here have a pretty good amount of experience with them.

I recently ordered 10 of these to go into a planted 125 and they will share the tank with about 65 Cardinal Tetras, 12 Cherry Barbs, 11 Corys, 6 Rummy-nose Tetras, and 6 Otos. I also plan to get another 50 or so Cardinals once these guys have settled in - still undecided.

Anyway, looking for some feedback. How is their hardiness? Friendliness to the other species I have? Do they pretty much stay with themselves? Schooler or shoals? These should be about 1-1.5" and I know they get to about 4" full grown. How long do they take to get full grown?

My ph is about 7.6-7.8, KH 5, GH 8-10, CO2 injected tank to the 30-40ppm range.

Anything else you may have.


----------



## coralbandit

One of my favorites!I've cories,cards,rummy nose amongst other fish and no one bthers anyone.I've raed they live for 5-6 years and besides upon immediate transport issues have only lost one or two.Mine really could be closer to 6 inches but it doesn't matter if your tank is big enough,they still don't bother anyone.They may nibble on algae or plants ,but cause no issues.They do for the most part really enjoy each other.Very seldom are they not in a pretty tight group.Besides being very peaceful one of the best things about them is they get more colorful as they age.I was concerned in the beginning that they lose their color as they aged ,but I was wrong.
at 1-1 1/2 inches I think they will at least completely double their size in less than 1 year.Especially since I know your all in on waterchanges.
They eat anything I feed;NLS pellets,flake,frozen bloodworms.....
I think you are going to very pleased with them!
On hardiness if on the rare occasion someone in my tank has any illness or symptoms,it never shows even a little with them.They have tolerated ich meds wothout issue,but I have never used any other meds in this tank.
To me they are a "show piece" fish,and are going to only add to the beauty of your tank.I like that that the rummy nose kind of look like a smaller version of them,giving the "illusion" of multiple sized fish of the same species,adding a very natural effect IMO.
I have 11 in my 180g.


----------



## Botiadancer

I had them for years in a non-planted 60g tank with near identical water parameters to yours.

I had them with clown loaches or rainbow fish or corys or otos and they did fine. I had one, two or five and never saw any aggression whatsoever. To me they are like miniature bala sharks, although not as active. I usually find they max out around 4 1/2 - 5 inches. Don't appear to be tight schoolers at all - hardly even loose schoolers, but they will swim together at times (perhaps I didn't have enough?). They eat anything. Mine were 3 -4 inches when I got them, so I can't speak on growth rates.

I have seen them in large display tanks (as in same fish month after month) like yours in aquarium stores with discus, angels, otos and rummynoses.

Tip - I had them not too long after they appeared in the hobby and paid $40 for them. When they hit $25 a few years later I bought some more. I found then (over 10 years ago) that you could lose them all within two days of getting them, and stores sometimes lost them all too. It must have been something internal because I never observed anything on the fish. Some have said they don't ship well. If I ever buy them again, I would make sure they are in the dealers tanks for at least 10 days before buying them.


----------



## coralbandit

On they die without warning;I was told these fish can be scared to death!No joke,and the loss during transport is from employees taking for ever to catch them.One time I bought 3 and it really took the kid like 15 minutes to catch them.He chased them all over a 125g to no end it seemed to me.When I got home all 3 were dead(like 35 minutes).I really couldn't believe it.Never had any issues besides that.
Nobody likes petsmart and I never buy fish from them,EXCEPT when they have the roselines on sale.$5 each!I paid $25 for my first couple and the 3 that died!


----------



## jrman83

Petsmart? Roselines? Not around here. Found them in one place and they were near full grown and wanted $40 each.


----------



## coralbandit

jrman83 said:


> Petsmart? Roselines? Not around here. Found them in one place and they were near full grown and wanted $40 each.


When they have them they are small 1" at best.Very hard to even notice as they lack the red stripe almost completely.I remember discussing these with Navigator Black and to him and myself this confirmed they were being bred by someone.The fact they were so small and cheap!
When I started with them around 5-6 years ago they were $40 for large and $25 for smaller.My #1 LFS just went from $25 to $15.I think a met a local breeder,but failed to get the important info from him on who he was,but he pointed to the roselines and said "those are mine!" along with having pictures of some of his discus in his pocket(aren't fishkeepers funny?).My LFS is really good about getting anything of quality from local breeders that they can.I really wish I had "interogated" him as the breeding of this fish is still "much a mystery".But yea,no joke $5 at petsmart,it is worth looking every now and then!


----------



## jrman83

Got the 10 Roselines today. Awesome colors coming out already. Very active and healthy looking. Each is about 2" long. Didn't realize that they stayed together so tight, unless that is just because they aren't quite comfortable in the tank yet.


----------



## coralbandit

They're not afraid to go off on their own,but for the most part they really are curious of each other or like I said "really do enjoy each others company".Mine are rarely on opposite ends of the tank.At best one may be past middle with others still on one end together.
They will only get more colorful,so I do think you will really enjoy them.
They are great fish for large enough tanks!


----------



## jrman83

Phone pic


----------



## jccaclimber2

jrman83 said:


> Phone pic


Looks good Ben.


----------



## coralbandit

Wondering how these guys are doing and what you think of them so far?


----------



## Buerkletucson

I've had my Roseline sharks for about 6-months.....
Everyone warned me they will be very sensitive and hard to keep......I've done nothing special and the (5) I have are thriving. 
Growing much bigger than when I first got them. 

No Petsmart for me.....these were from a specialized aquatic store, but I got a great 2 for 1 deal on them.

Here's a few pictures of mine...Bristlenose had to sneak in the last shot! *r2


----------



## Buerkletucson

Am I the culprit of blowing out the margins with my pictures?
Sorry....

What is the recommended largest size so this doesn't happen?


----------



## jrman83

coralbandit said:


> Wondering how these guys are doing and what you think of them so far?


For the most part they have been doing great. Very active, eating like pigs, and growing pretty fast.

However, I noticed one of them didn't seem quite up to the activity of the others that would swarm the tank during feeding. He also just sort of looked like he wasn't gaining the size like the others. He was the smallest of the 10. I watched him closely for a over a week and he seemed okay. Saturday when I was feeding I looked for him and didn't see him. After I looked around I found him stuck between some plants and the tank - dead. This is some plants that are so dense that I get worried when I see fish in it and have been meaning to thin it out. I had got some of it done during my water change, but didn't get it all. It has been that way for months and I have been sort of lazy. He was weak, but I think I am the cause of him dying.


----------



## jccaclimber2

I wouldn't feel too bad there Ben. There are plenty of dense plants, holes in rocks, etc. in nature. IMO plants have enough compliance that a healthy fish should be able to get out, or know not to go in. In my experience, and with the exception of infections near the mouth, most fish actually keep eating up until the day they enter fishy heaven, so other than "he's small" there aren't a ton of signs. "He's smaller" is a great indicator, but doesn't betray a cause.


----------

